# Jade Goody in Indian Big Brother?



## Guineveretoo (Aug 14, 2008)

It seems unlikely, but the BBC reckon that Jade Goody is going to be in the Indian equivalent of Big Brother! 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7560887.stm


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 14, 2008)

She can barely speak english.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 14, 2008)

Indeed.

I hope people watching it don't think she is representative of British people! *shudder*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I hope people watching it don't think she is representative of British people! *shudder*



But she _is_


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 14, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> But she _is_



But she is you.

Just like you.

In fact, wait a minute, I've never seen you together


----------



## cesare (Aug 14, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> She can barely speak english.





Guineveretoo said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I hope people watching it don't think she is representative of British people! *shudder*



What do you both mean, 'she can barely speak English'? 

I actually thought that this thread might be about a PR attempt by her to get back in the public's good books - not about her accent/class origins etc


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 14, 2008)

cesare said:


> What do you both mean, 'she can barely speak English'?
> 
> I actually thought that this thread might be about a PR attempt by her to get back in the public's good books - not about her accent/class origins etc



She released a perfume recently called "controversial". When asked to spell it, she couldn't.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I just pray we don't get it on Channel 4. The British one is bad enough without Jade Goody.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 14, 2008)

That woman has a great (or terrible) agent.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 14, 2008)

But cesare, how else do we make ourselves feel better, but by slagging off people we feel superior too?


----------



## cesare (Aug 14, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> She released a perfume recently called "controversial". When asked to spell it, she couldn't.



So. What?

There are plenty of poorly educated people in this country, and guess what - sudden rises to fame and money don't necessarily mean that whatever levels of social deprivation you had in your childhood/young adulthood get magicked away.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 14, 2008)

cesare said:


> So. What?
> 
> There are plenty of poorly educated people in this country, and guess what - sudden rises to fame and money don't necessarily mean that whatever levels of social deprivation you had in your childhood/young adulthood get magicked away.



Well because she is going to onto a show in another country, which will presumably have people speaking in a foreign language. This will be tough on her because she is not massively proficient in her first language, never mind another. It will be hard for her


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 14, 2008)

go jade!!


----------



## Kanda (Aug 14, 2008)

Hope the pikey chav bucket wins


----------



## Hi-ASL (Aug 14, 2008)

cesare said:


> What do you both mean, 'she can barely speak English'?
> 
> I actually thought that this thread might be about a PR attempt by her to get back in the public's good books - *not about her accent/class origins* etc


What have either to do with the fact that she can barely speak English?

It's doomed PR. As she can barely speak English.

[controversial]
She's a pig. I hope they kill her.
[/controversial]


----------



## cesare (Aug 14, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Well because she is going to onto a show in another country, which will presumably have people speaking in a foreign language. This will be tough on her because she is not massively proficient in her first language, never mind another. It will be hard for her



I don't know anything much about Bigg Boss but I doubt that her PR agent will have set her up for a fall.

And whether or not she can spell/has a wide range of vocabulary in English doesn't prevent her from communicating.


----------



## cesare (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:


> What have either to do with the fact that she can barely speak English?
> 
> It's doomed PR. As she can barely speak English.
> 
> ...



She can speak bloody English. Do you have difficulty understanding what she says?


----------



## Hi-ASL (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes, I have extreme difficulty understanding anything she says. Though perhaps not in the way you mean.


----------



## cesare (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:


> Yes, I have extreme difficulty understanding anything she says. Though perhaps not in the way you mean.



In what way do you "have extreme difficulty understanding anything she says"?


----------



## Hi-ASL (Aug 14, 2008)

Dunno. In the sense that I hope she gets accidentally vapourised very, very soon?


----------



## cesare (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:


> Dunno. In the sense that I hope she gets accidentally vapourised very, very soon?



Are you disliking her this strongly ('vapourised' 'pig 'kill') because of the racist comments that she made to Shilpa Shetty in that BB a few months ago?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 14, 2008)

what next/  garry glitter presents all new minipops?


----------



## Hi-ASL (Aug 14, 2008)

cesare said:


> Are you disliking her this strongly ('vapourised' 'pig 'kill') because of the racist comments that she made to Shilpa Shetty in that BB a few months ago?


Ooh, blimey, no, no. I mean, it _helped_, but.. no, no, no. *shakes head*

No, no - I've prayed nightly for her sudden, mysterious vanishing for some time now!


----------



## Hi-ASL (Aug 14, 2008)

Shippou-Chan said:


> what next/ garry glitter presents all new minipops?


----------



## cesare (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:


> Ooh, blimey, no, no. I mean, it _helped_, but.. no, no, no. *shakes head*
> 
> No, no - I've prayed nightly for her sudden, mysterious vanishing for some time now!



She's your wife! It all becomes clear.


----------



## Hi-ASL (Aug 14, 2008)

Actually I was beginning to think _you _were that awful boyfriend.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 14, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> It seems unlikely,


Really?  Seems an obvious move to me; both for her and for Endomol.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 14, 2008)

Poor cow- is her agent insistent on making a fool out of her.....


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 14, 2008)

cesare said:


> What do you both mean, 'she can barely speak English'?
> 
> I actually thought that this thread might be about a PR attempt by her to get back in the public's good books - not about her accent/class origins etc



I didn't say anything about her accent or class origins. She is a foul mouthed racist, judging from her appearance on Celebrity Big Brother.  That's what I meant! And I stick by it. I really hope that people watching the programme do not think that everyone in this country is as ignorant or foul mouthed as she is.


----------



## cesare (Aug 14, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Poor cow- is her agent insistent on making a fool out of her.....



It's a PR stunt to raise the ratings for both shows.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 14, 2008)

cesare said:


> It's a PR stunt to raise the ratings for both shows.



Regardless, Betty's right it will be an embarrassment for Jade.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Poor cow- is her agent insistent on making a fool out of her.....



Yep.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 14, 2008)

cesare said:


> It's a PR stunt to raise the ratings for both shows.



What are the two shows?

I can believe that they want to put a British celebrity in to the house in India, but I don't know if it would really raise the ratings, would it? What is the other show?


----------



## foo (Aug 14, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Poor cow- is her agent insistent on making a fool out of her.....



yep, that was my thought too. 

let's all point and laugh at jade all over again....


----------



## Rollem (Aug 14, 2008)

got to be a wind up surely. 

if not, i hope she wins


----------



## cesare (Aug 14, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> I didn't say anything about her accent or class origins. She is a foul mouthed racist, judging from her appearance on Celebrity Big Brother.  That's what I meant! And I stick by it. I really hope that people watching the programme do not think that everyone in this country is as ignorant or foul mouthed as she is.



I'm glad you clarified that because when Dilli said 'she can barely speak English' you replied with 'indeed'.

I don't like what she said and did - not at all - but the thread started by having a go at her spelling and vocabulary.

Casual racism of the kind that she displayed is not atypical/a rarity btw.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 14, 2008)

Rollem said:


> if not, i hope she wins



Why?


----------



## cesare (Aug 14, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> What are the two shows?
> 
> I can believe that they want to put a British celebrity in to the house in India, but I don't know if it would really raise the ratings, would it? What is the other show?



They put an Indian celebrity (Shilpa Shetty) into the house here, so why not the reverse?

It can only increase interest in Big Brother and Bigg Boss. It's news, publicity etc. It's a stunt.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 14, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> What are the two shows?
> 
> I can believe that they want to put a British celebrity in to the house in India, but I don't know if it would really raise the ratings, would it? What is the other show?



Jade may be a celebrity in India, I imagine for all the wrong reasons though.


----------



## Fictionist (Aug 14, 2008)

cesare said:


> So. What?
> 
> There are plenty of poorly educated people in this country, and guess what - sudden rises to fame and money don't necessarily mean that whatever levels of social deprivation you had in your childhood/young adulthood get magicked away.



This might well be true but given the fact that she presumably has a large disposable income she could - if she wished to - undertake a period of study which might help to widen and broaden her intellectual and (perhaps more importantly) cultural horizons.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 14, 2008)

Don't some Indians speak English as their first language anyway?
Or is that actually quite a small area of India.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 14, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Don't some Indians speak English as their first language anyway?
> Or is that actually quite a small area of India.


1st language or no zoooo, whilst I was in India I had my English questioned/corrected many times by average folk on the street. 

Don't know what they'll make of Jade. I think it's a terrible PR idea and a emotional disaster waiting to happen. They'll pick her to shreds.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 14, 2008)

The people actually in the house might feel sorry for her and be quite nice. Treat her as some sort of pet.

Expect the public will hate her though.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 14, 2008)

zoooo said:


> The people actually in the house might feel sorry for her and be quite nice. Treat her as some sort of pet.



...and that's nice? How?


----------



## mhwfc (Aug 14, 2008)

skyscraper101 said:


> I just pray we don't get it on Channel 4. The British one is bad enough without Jade Goody.



If true sadly I wouldn't be surprised if it ends up on E4 at least, the ratings of the UK version have declined since the Goody series of Celebrity Big Brother, if she gets on alright in there they'll be glad of the PR


----------



## zoooo (Aug 14, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> ...and that's nice? How?



Oh everyone is so uptight in this thread!!!  (j/k)

Jade is thick, we've established that. Whether or not that's her fault, or whether or not that's a bad thing, is apparently up in the air.
But her (definite) thickness will prevent her from being offended by pet like treatment. She will interpret it as niceness.

Everybody wins!


----------



## pogofish (Aug 14, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> It seems unlikely, but the BBC reckon that Jade Goody is going to be in the Indian equivalent of Big Brother!



I would think that is highly likely - It was the fuss kicked-up around her that made the Indian TV network rethink its decision to cancel the prog due to miserable ratings.

Jade goes to India was also in production not long after she left the house back then.

Does anyone *really* not believe that the whole thing was complete fix?


----------



## cesare (Aug 14, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Oh everyone is so uptight in this thread!!!  (j/k)
> 
> Jade is thick, we've established that. Whether or not that's her fault, or whether or not that's a bad thing, is apparently up in the air.
> But her (definite) thickness will prevent her from being offended by pet like treatment. She will interpret it as niceness.
> ...



She's so 'thick' and you observe that from the relative obscurity of a bulletin board 

She's streetwise and pretty smart. She's the one in the limelight remember.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 14, 2008)

I always really liked her actually, she was fun (until the whole 'debacle') but she is thick, I'm sorry.
I can't see the point in denying it.

But it's true, I wouldn't say it to her face.  Not with her mum. She may quite literally kill me.


----------



## cesare (Aug 14, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> This might well be true but given the fact that she presumably has a large disposable income she could - if she wished to - undertake a period of study which might help to widen and broaden her intellectual and (perhaps more importantly) cultural horizons.



Yes, she maybe could. But she might opt for the practical approach.


----------



## cesare (Aug 14, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I always really liked her actually, she was fun (until the whole 'debacle') but she is thick, I'm sorry.
> I can't see the point in denying it.
> 
> But it's true, I wouldn't say it to her face.  Not with her mum. She may quite literally kill me.



Bollocks did you like her  Or if you did, in that patronising, 'oh, she's quite fun really, quite quaint in her thick way' fashion 

I don't like her but I don't think she's thick, and I don't think she's naive, and I think she might have more up there than you give her credit for.


----------



## elbows (Aug 14, 2008)

If done carefully this is not just supposed to be PR for the programme, but the masterstroke in the rehabilitation of her image. For all of her faults she had got to a position of being some sort of strangely marketable brand, became a cash cow, but the cow obviously got very sick after the celebrity big brother political correctness failure of epic proportions. She's already done a few projects that looked like attempts to rebuild her image on that front, although thankfully I cant remember what they were.

Done wrongly, it could be a total trainwreck that could be the end for her. Will they have taken such a risk? Unconvinced, lets see what situation they actually put her in if she really does appear on the program.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 14, 2008)

No I genuinely did like her! She's very sweet and some of her personality traits are endearing. I loved it when she was talking to Spencer about East Angular etc.
It wasn't even her that was the big old racist in BB, it was that Danielle Lloyd woman.
Jade wasn't exacty saintly though, she clearly had some worrying views as well. But it's a shame she took all the flak - just as she was the most famous of the three girls.


----------



## pk (Aug 14, 2008)

She's a vile piece of shit.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 14, 2008)

She has great teeth.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 14, 2008)

Horrid bugger, though with a mum like that it's not surprising. Her fella was a frakwit too, along with Lloyd and that one from S Club.

Hope she falls flat on her arse.


----------



## pk (Aug 14, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Poor cow- is her agent insistent on making a fool out of her.....



Not exactly difficult...


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 14, 2008)

cesare said:


> I'm glad you clarified that because when Dilli said 'she can barely speak English' you replied with 'indeed'.
> 
> I don't like what she said and did - not at all - but the thread started by having a go at her spelling and vocabulary.
> 
> Casual racism of the kind that she displayed is not atypical/a rarity btw.



Sorry, caesre, but you seem to be having a go at everyone because they disapprove of jades racist behaviour.  I reckon that you are doing this in order to seem "different" and "above it all".

Well, you're wrong.  If you think that casual racism is acceptable because it isn't rare, your wrong.  In fact, you're a fucking moron.  

Don't go defending Jade Goody out of your pretension towards intelectual snobishness.  If someone goes on TV (especially with the profile of JG) and makes blatantly racist coments, then they deserve everything they get.


----------



## pk (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't think Cesare was being particularly snobby then...



You two got past history or something?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 14, 2008)

Dunno about past history.  A lot of people seem to not like me, despute my short time on this site...  But to me, at best, he was playing devils advocate.  At worst, he was trolling.  Either way, he was defending racism.  IMO, it is never acceptble.


----------



## pk (Aug 14, 2008)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Dunno about past history.  A lot of people seem to not like me, despute my short time on this site...



Something about what you do with your excrement, perhaps?


----------



## Cid (Aug 14, 2008)

Why is it that Goody gets such stick? To be fucking honest I think the race problem lies with the Indians, not her... She has shown that she did not mean what she said by going out there and facing down criticism that must have really hurt. We have all said stupid things in little moments where we fail to hold our tongues, but the _fact_ is that this should not reflect on the person. I think many of us hold some views that wishy-washy liberals find offensive, but why should one not be against the tides that flow from abroad. Surely Urban of all places must despise the spread of dangerous religions from the middle-east and gay haters from eastern Europe? It is not just colour that is an issue, but language and lack of integration. 

Indians clearly think the same things; why else would they make it so hard for westerners to buy homes there? Our colonial legacy brought them into the modern world and then they sought independence. Fair enough I say (although I think they should apologise for some tactics used and maybe thank us for some of the good we did), we are both honourable peoples and I think if we stick to our own countries we could have great relations.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 14, 2008)

Cid said:


> Indians clearly think the same things; why else would they make it so hard for westerners to buy homes there? Our colonial legacy brought them into the modern world and then they sought independence. Fair enough I say (although I think they should apologise for some tactics used and maybe thank us for some of the good we did),



Perhaps the stupidest thing I've read this year.


----------



## Cid (Aug 14, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Perhaps the stupidest thing I've read this year.



I thought you of all people would understand what is _FACT_.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 14, 2008)

Cid said:


> I thought you of all people would understand what is _FACT_.



Are you still mental?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 14, 2008)

Cid said:


> Why is it that Goody gets such stick? *To be fucking honest I think the race problem lies with the Indians, not her.*.. She has shown that she did not mean what she said by going out there and facing down criticism that must have really hurt. We have all said stupid things in little moments where we fail to hold our tongues, but the _fact_ is that this should not reflect on the person. I think many of us hold some views that wishy-washy liberals find offensive, but why should one not be against the tides that flow from abroad. Surely Urban of all places must despise the spread of dangerous religions from the middle-east and gay haters from eastern Europe? It is not just colour that is an issue, but language and lack of integration.
> 
> Indians clearly think the same things; why else would they make it so hard for westerners to buy homes there? Our colonial legacy brought them into the modern world and then they sought independence. Fair enough I say (although I think they should apologise for some tactics used and maybe thank us for some of the good we did), we are both honourable peoples and I think if we stick to our own countries we could have great relations.



What the hell are you on about?


----------



## Firky (Aug 14, 2008)

This thread has a nasty taste to it...


----------



## Firky (Aug 14, 2008)

cesare said:


> What do you both mean, 'she can barely speak English'?
> 
> I actually thought that this thread might be about a PR attempt by her to get back in the public's good books - not about her accent/class origins etc



Spot on. 

Haha let's laugh at the thick fat slapper from the essex council estate.



FWIW I can't stand her for what she says and does and not what she is or was.


----------



## Looby (Aug 14, 2008)

I think it's a fucking terrible idea but I've no doubt it's part of a long term plan to get her back in the public eye. First the perfume, then BB. I believe ITV are ready to give her another show.

I always liked Jade until the Shilpa thing, she seemed very sweet. I thought she was hilarious on BB (that was such a fun year) and good on her for the money she made. She can't be that thick to be as successful as she was. It's more that she doesn't engage her brain and think before she speaks. 

She was out of order on Celeb BB but I think having Jack and her mum there didn't help because she wouldn't have been so bolshy if she was on her own in there. Danielle Lloyd and Jo thingybob were just as bad if not worse and showed much less remorse, although it could be that she had more to lose in terms of contracts and things.


----------



## pk (Aug 14, 2008)

firky said:


> Haha let's laugh at the thick fat slapper from the essex council estate.



Bermondsey.


----------



## Firky (Aug 14, 2008)

Southwark is a dive


----------



## pogofish (Aug 14, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> What is the other show?



The Indian version of Big Brother?  The series airs in local versions for umpteen countries.  It was not even original by the time it got here.

Then there were the progs they got out of her going to India & making-up with Shetty/"discovering" the culture etc.


----------



## nortyrascal (Aug 14, 2008)

Cid said:


> She has shown that she did not mean what she said by going out there and facing down criticism that must have really hurt.



Come on.
She went out there in a desperate attempt to shore up the damage she inflicted upon herself by her comments. Her lucrative career had nosedived and she attempted a 'damage limitation' excercise.
IMHO Jade Goody was being Jade Goody in the BB house.

nortyrascal


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 15, 2008)

Cid said:


> She has shown that she did not mean what she said by going out there and facing down criticism that must have really hurt.



To be fair I dont think she had much of a choice-otherwise her B list celebrity status would've gone down the pan big time.

E2A Norty beat me to it.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 15, 2008)

FUCK FUCK FUCK to the right on BULLSHIT!

Jade is an absolute arse-wipe, and I cannot believe she will get any further airtime. She is truly a disgusting human being! Being from a poor background is not of itself virtuous and I am sick of people suggesting this is the case,


----------



## Cid (Aug 15, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> What the hell are you on about?



Well lets start from the top. We live in a nanny state, I think most agree on this. Also we live in Britain. Now Britain is a great country, we have always accepted those fleeing from oppression. We have sheltered some of the world's great thinkers from governments that might otherwise have persecuted them. Our Empire was, at times, a bloody one - this is true. _But_ it brought modernity and a new form of culture to lands that were otherwise backwards. From the countries that we set on the road to the future we received students. We trained some of the world's great minds so that they could rise up against the Empire when it foundered on the rocks of immorality.

I think the collapse of Empire wasn't one, rather it was like our children growing up and leaving the nest. Rebellions are like teenage years, they were our children testing their strength, shouting at their parents. But in your teenage years you find your identity, you begin to assume the beliefs that will guide you in the future. So our children grew up and left us, and we were sad - as any parent would be. Our economy went down the plughole as all our plans for a peaceful, co-operative Empire dissolved. Parents often find their children leaving them or doing things they don't approve of and feel alienated and alone. We did what any good parent would do and gave them the best upbringing we could, but we made the tragic mistake of assuming that the flange children would willingly remain in the family and help the parents as the parents helped them.

So now we are the old, isolated humbug of the world. Our children hate us because they do not understand what we gave them, but gradually these walls are being broken down and reparations are being made. The problem is that the children are now realising that they can't live on their own, that the wisdom of the old humbug is needed. So they come to us again, but this time they move to our lands. Why do we accept the return of the child that could not manage its debts? We are not a charity, we will give refuge to those in genuine distress, but why should we take those that could not quim and help themselves?

I hate to be cliched but we are becoming a minority in our own land, the flocks of poor and miserable children are pushing the parents out of the nest. To cope with this there is a new kind of racism engendered by the nanny state, a racism that singles out _us_. For the working classes it is hardly a problem, they are employed without looking to race because who cares what the faces on the shop floor look like in the press? It is the middle classes, always visible, that lose out; the managers, the consultants, the health and safety execs, the telephone sanitizers, the team leaders. You get the picture. Why should we have to put up with someone being chosen for being brown or black? They are our children, and if they want to return to the flock they should jolly well have to prove they are able to!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 15, 2008)

What makes you think that someone who has clicked on a thread with Big Brother in the title, is going to read a post with that many words in it?


----------



## cypher79 (Aug 15, 2008)

ffs, i thought we had seen the last of jade goody!

does this vile troll have no fucking shame!?


----------



## cesare (Aug 15, 2008)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Sorry, caesre, but you seem to be having a go at everyone because they disapprove of jades racist behaviour.  I reckon that you are doing this in order to seem "different" and "above it all".
> 
> Well, you're wrong.  If you think that casual racism is acceptable because it isn't rare, your wrong.  In fact, you're a fucking moron.
> 
> Don't go defending Jade Goody out of your pretension towards intelectual snobishness.  If someone goes on TV (especially with the profile of JG) and makes blatantly racist coments, then they deserve everything they get.



No - I wasn't having a go at everyone. I had a go at two people because at the start of the thread they were being disparaging about her, not because of the racism, but because of her ability to speak and write English. 

Further, there was a comment about her not being representative of the British people in context of casual racism, and I was pointing out that she is entirely representative of a vast amount of British people in that regard. If you don't believe that, that's fine and you can keep your head in the sand. 

Do I think she's a good ambassador? Not really. I don't like her at all. But I don't like her because of what she says, not how she says or spells it.



firky said:


> Spot on.
> 
> Haha let's laugh at the thick fat slapper from the essex council estate.
> 
> ...



Exactly what I think.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 15, 2008)

Cid said:


> Well lets start from the top. We live in a nanny state, I think most agree on this. Also we live in Britain. Now Britain is a great country, we have always accepted those fleeing from oppression. We have sheltered some of the world's great thinkers from governments that might otherwise have persecuted them. Our Empire was, at times, a bloody one - this is true. _But_ it brought modernity and a new form of culture to lands that were otherwise backwards. From the countries that we set on the road to the future we received students. We trained some of the world's great minds so that they could rise up against the Empire when it foundered on the rocks of immorality.


 So we should give ourselves a great big pat on the back!



> I think the collapse of Empire wasn't one, rather it was like our children growing up and leaving the nest. Rebellions are like teenage years, they were our children testing their strength, shouting at their parents. But in your teenage years you find your identity, you begin to assume the beliefs that will guide you in the future. So our children grew up and left us, and we were sad - as any parent would be. Our economy went down the plughole as all our plans for a peaceful, co-operative Empire dissolved. Parents often find their children leaving them or doing things they don't approve of and feel alienated and alone. We did what any good parent would do and gave them the best upbringing we could, but we made the tragic mistake of assuming that the flange children would willingly remain in the family and help the parents as the parents helped them.


 Your analogy of children and parents is annoying to say the least. It's very patronising and smacks of the kind of colonialist views I'd rather never surfaced again thanks.



> So now we are the old, isolated humbug of the world. Our children hate us because they do not understand what we gave them, but gradually these walls are being broken down and reparations are being made.


They understand what was given actually, they also understand what was taken away.



> The problem is that the children are now realising that they can't live on their own, that the wisdom of the old humbug is needed. So they come to us again, but this time they move to our lands. Why do we accept the return of the child that could not manage its debts? We are not a charity, we will give refuge to those in genuine distress, _but why should we take those that could not quim and help themselves_?


This is over simplified crap. Britain continues to enjoy the fruits of colonialism and continues to make money in the former colonies. The piece of your post I have highlighted reads like a Daily Mail article, well done.



> I hate to be cliched but we are becoming a minority in our own land, the flocks of poor and miserable children are pushing the parents out of the nest. To cope with this there is a new kind of racism engendered by the nanny state, a racism that singles out _us_.


This is nothing new, the traditionally white working class have always been overlooked and left wanting.



> For the working classes it is hardly a problem, they are employed without looking to race because who cares what the faces on the shop floor look like in the press?


?



> It is the middle classes, always visible, that lose out; the managers, the consultants, the health and safety execs, the telephone sanitizers, the team leaders. You get the picture. Why should we have to put up with someone being chosen for being brown or black?


 As simple as that huh? Oh poor you! You sound like a jealous child stamping their feet because it's no longer going their way btw.

No black or brown people get jobs on their own merits/skills etc...it's all reverse discrimination?




> They are our children, and if they want to return to the flock they should jolly well have to prove they are able to!


 'They' are not your children, they never were!

What the hell your Daily-Mailesque rant has to do with Jade Goody going into Indian BB is anyone's guess...mind you the acceptance of casual racism and the patronising way in which you characterise Indian people is I suppose an unfortunate representation of the kind of views she herself was exposed to growing up in Bermondsey.

Go beat you poor me drum to an audience who is naive enough to view the post colonial situation in such a biased and over simplified way. 

Bermonsey, may be a good place!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 15, 2008)

Cid said:


> I thought you of all people would understand what is _FACT_.



There’s no evidence for it, but it is a scientific fact.


----------



## pk (Aug 15, 2008)

exosculate said:


> FUCK FUCK FUCK to the right on BULLSHIT!
> 
> Jade is an absolute arse-wipe, and I cannot believe she will get any further airtime. She is truly a disgusting human being! Being from a poor background is not of itself virtuous and I am sick of people suggesting this is the case,


----------



## Cid (Aug 15, 2008)

Rutitata - you have fallen for it, the government lie, hook, line and sinker. They have to pander to the miurinties because otherwise they look like racists. I am not a racist, but I believe each cuntry should look after its own and not have to look after those of others. The constant wave of health tourists is a good example of how our human resources are pulled off from those of us who stand proud. With grain surpluses our very seed is sucked from us, why should we turn our eye away, when that eye cries tears, white tears?


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 15, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> She can barely speak english.




I wonder if her Hindi is as good as Shilpa Shetty's English.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 15, 2008)

Cid said:


> Well lets start from the top. We live in a nanny state, I think most agree on this. Also we live in Britain. Now Britain is a great country, we have always accepted those fleeing from oppression. We have sheltered some of the world's great thinkers from governments that might otherwise have persecuted them. Our Empire was, at times, a bloody one - this is true. _But_ it brought modernity and a new form of culture to lands that were otherwise backwards. From the countries that we set on the road to the future we received students. We trained some of the world's great minds so that they could rise up against the Empire when it foundered on the rocks of immorality.
> 
> I think the collapse of Empire wasn't one, rather it was like our children growing up and leaving the nest. Rebellions are like teenage years, they were our children testing their strength, shouting at their parents. But in your teenage years you find your identity, you begin to assume the beliefs that will guide you in the future. So our children grew up and left us, and we were sad - as any parent would be. Our economy went down the plughole as all our plans for a peaceful, co-operative Empire dissolved. Parents often find their children leaving them or doing things they don't approve of and feel alienated and alone. We did what any good parent would do and gave them the best upbringing we could, but we made the tragic mistake of assuming that the flange children would willingly remain in the family and help the parents as the parents helped them.
> 
> ...


Jaw dropping  paternalistic and patronising rot.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 15, 2008)

Cid said:


> Well lets start from the top. We live in a nanny state, I think most agree on this. Also we live in Britain. Now Britain is a great country, we have always accepted those fleeing from oppression. We have sheltered some of the world's great thinkers from governments that might otherwise have persecuted them. Our Empire was, at times, a bloody one - this is true. _But_ it brought modernity and a new form of culture to lands that were otherwise backwards. From the countries that we set on the road to the future we received students. We trained some of the world's great minds so that they could rise up against the Empire when it foundered on the rocks of immorality.
> 
> I think the collapse of Empire wasn't one, rather it was like our children growing up and leaving the nest. Rebellions are like teenage years, they were our children testing their strength, shouting at their parents. But in your teenage years you find your identity, you begin to assume the beliefs that will guide you in the future. So our children grew up and left us, and we were sad - as any parent would be. Our economy went down the plughole as all our plans for a peaceful, co-operative Empire dissolved. Parents often find their children leaving them or doing things they don't approve of and feel alienated and alone. We did what any good parent would do and gave them the best upbringing we could, but we made the tragic mistake of assuming that the flange children would willingly remain in the family and help the parents as the parents helped them.
> 
> ...



*wonders*


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2008)

has someone stolen Cid's login??? 

otherwise. what.the.fuck?!?! and get.to.fuck! 

such bollocks


----------



## Fictionist (Aug 15, 2008)

Is Cid chasing and fighting windmills?


----------



## cesare (Aug 15, 2008)

ddraig said:


> has someone stolen Cid's login???
> 
> otherwise. what.the.fuck?!?! and get.to.fuck!
> 
> such bollocks



Weird isn't it? Doesn't sound like his usual posts


----------



## Flashman (Aug 15, 2008)

Last time someone went this mad was Capt. James Sawyer of the HMS Renown, in Hornblower.


----------



## Cid (Aug 15, 2008)

But it's true, when i see the brave men of britain drive thrusting into brown valleys or driving shafts into deep boreholes, I do stand proud, and a white tear does come to my eye. This is what it means to be British, to remain erect in front of johnny foreigner, to show we can hold them; man to man.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 15, 2008)

ddraig said:


> has someone stolen Cid's login???
> 
> otherwise. what.the.fuck?!?! and get.to.fuck!
> 
> such bollocks



He started going tropo a few weeks ago, sadly getting worse.


----------



## Cid (Aug 15, 2008)

Belushi said:


> He started going tropo a few weeks ago, sadly getting worse.



Did I? 

<suspects drink>


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 15, 2008)

Has he spiked the cat again? Come on people.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 15, 2008)

pk said:


> Something about what you do with your excrement, perhaps?



Noo, your the only one who keeps mentioning that.  Which is quite boring.  Once again dude, get over it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 15, 2008)

Cid said:


> Rutitata - you have fallen for it, the government lie, hook, line and sinker. They have to pander to the miurinties because otherwise they look like racists. I am not a racist, but I believe each cuntry should look after its own and not have to look after those of others. The constant wave of health tourists is a good example of how our human resources are pulled off from those of us who stand proud. With grain surpluses our very seed is sucked from us, why should we turn our eye away, when that eye cries tears, white tears?



I've fallen for nothing, you on the other hand are falling over backwards to talk utter crap..

You keep moving the goal posts. Your points are weak and have even less to do with Jade Goody going on BB in India. Your prejudice is showing.

What colour are my tears do you reckon?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 15, 2008)

cesare said:


> No - I wasn't having a go at everyone. I had a go at two people because at the start of the thread they were being disparaging about her, not because of the racism, but because of her ability to speak and write English.
> 
> Further, there was a comment about her not being representative of the British people in context of casual racism, and I was pointing out that she is entirely representative of a vast amount of British people in that regard. If you don't believe that, that's fine and you can keep your head in the sand.
> 
> Do I think she's a good ambassador? Not really. I don't like her at all. But I don't like her because of what she says, not how she says or spells it.



Yeah, I think I was more impressed when I heard charlie brooker mention the "superiority over council estate slapper" thing last year.  When you say it, it just seems patronising.

Reprasentative?  Well, if you put it in that context maybe.  But there are vast amounts of people, say, abusing children (apparently 1 in 3 of us are abused by the time we're 15).  I don't think that we would defend or normalise the behaviour of such a person.  Why do it with JG and he racism?

And tbh, if people want to take the piss out of how she spells, then so what?  She is an entirely talentless, thick racist who has put herself in the public limelight in order to make a shitload of cash.  Pretty much anyone who goes on BB can expect the same treatment, so why should she be immune because she is stupid and from a council estate?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 15, 2008)

Cid said:


> But it's true, when i see the brave men of britain drive thrusting into brown valleys or driving shafts into deep boreholes, I do stand proud, and *a white tear* does come to my eye. This is what it means to be British, to remain erect in front of johnny foreigner, to show we can hold them; man to man.



 You want to have a doctor look at that. Tears are usually clear...having white ones sounds like a sign of infection.

And hey....once you get your eyes sorted you may get a better view of the world around you.


----------



## Cid (Aug 15, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Has he spiked the cat again? Come on people.



The cat thing was a regrettable incident, this was never supposed to go that far!


----------



## fogbat (Aug 15, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> You want to have a doctor look at that. Tears are usually clear...having white ones sounds like a sign of infection.
> 
> And hey....once you get your eyes sorted you may get a better view of the world around you.



He wrote "I do stand proud, and a white tear does come to my eye."

I think it may be the little eye at the end of his bad place


----------



## Cid (Aug 15, 2008)

I know it's terribly juvenile, but it's so easy sometimes and it's only a thread about some fat, ugly bint (ok I'll stop now)... It's the little moments like these (sorry rutitata ):



Rutita1 said:


> I've fallen for nothing, you on the other hand are falling over backwards to talk utter crap..
> 
> You keep moving the goal posts. Your points are weak and have even less to do with Jade Goody going on BB in India. Your prejudice is showing.
> 
> What colour are my tears do you reckon?






> The problem is that the children are now realising that they can't live on their own, that the wisdom of the old humbug is needed. So they come to us again, but this time they move to our lands. Why do we accept the return of the child that could not manage its debts? We are not a charity, we will give refuge to those in genuine distress, but why should we take those that could not *quim and help themselves?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it should have been more obvious, but Fogbat did pick up on telephone sanitizers, not quim or this one though...



Cid said:


> I think the collapse of Empire wasn't one, rather it was like our children growing up and leaving the nest. Rebellions are like teenage years, they were our children testing their strength, shouting at their parents. But in your teenage years you find your identity, you begin to assume the beliefs that will guide you in the future. So our children grew up and left us, and we were sad - as any parent would be. Our economy went down the plughole as all our plans for a peaceful, co-operative Empire dissolved. Parents often find their children leaving them or doing things they don't approve of and feel alienated and alone. We did what any good parent would do and gave them the best upbringing we could, but we made the tragic mistake of assuming that the *flange* children would willingly remain in the family and help the parents as the parents helped them.



Also (progressively more childish I'm afraid).



Cid said:


> Rutitata - you have fallen for it, the government lie, hook, line and sinker. They have to pander to the mi*urin*ties because otherwise they look like racists. I am not a racist, but I believe each *cunt*ry should look after its own and not have to look after those of others. The constant wave of health tourists is a good example of how our *human resources are pulled off from those of us who stand proud*. With grain surpluses our *very seed is sucked from us*, *why should we turn our eye away, when that eye cries tears, white tears?*



And, to bring in Captain obvious;



Cid said:


> But it's true, when i see the *brave men of britain drive thrusting into brown valleys* or *driving shafts into deep boreholes*, *I do stand proud, and a white tear does come to my eye*. This is what it means to be British, to *remain erect in front of johnny foreigner, to show we can hold them; man to man*.



Anyway, it may be juvenile, but it's a thread on Jade fucking Goody, and also nearly all of you did fall for it, so ner ner poo poo.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 15, 2008)

Well done Cid


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 15, 2008)

Cid said:


> I know it's terribly juvenile, but it's so easy sometimes and it's only a thread about some fat, ugly bint (ok I'll stop now)... It's the little moments like these (sorry *rutitata* ):


My name is Rutita. 
Glad you had so much fun.


----------



## Cid (Aug 15, 2008)

sorry


----------



## fogbat (Aug 15, 2008)

I think you were trolling _too_ well


----------



## zoooo (Aug 15, 2008)

Rutitata!
That is jolly fun to say out loud, regardless.


----------



## Cid (Aug 15, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Rutitata!
> That is jolly fun to say out loud, regardless.



It is quite joyous... Not like old sulky-bum up there.


----------



## poului (Aug 15, 2008)

*5tyfgn67l*

10/10.


Gets better on re-readings too!


----------



## cesare (Aug 15, 2008)

It was a good un 

I kept looking at it and thinking 'that's not like cid' but completely missing the point


----------



## zoooo (Aug 15, 2008)

I didn't even read it cos it was too long. 

I did notice 'cuntry' though as I skimmed past it, and had a little chuckle.


----------



## MarianaLo (Aug 15, 2008)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Noo, your the only one who keeps mentioning that.  Which is quite boring.  Once again dude, get over it.



What do you do with your shit?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 15, 2008)

MarianaLo said:


> What do you do with your shit?



long story....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 15, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Well done Cid





fogbat said:


> I think you were trolling _too_ well





zoooo said:


> Rutitata!
> That is jolly fun to say out loud, regardless.





Cid said:


> It is quite joyous... Not like old sulky-bum up there.





poului said:


> 10/10.
> 
> 
> Gets better on re-readings too!





cesare said:


> It was a good un
> 
> I kept looking at it and thinking 'that's not like cid' but completely missing the point





zoooo said:


> I didn't even read it cos it was too long.
> 
> I did notice 'cuntry' though as I skimmed past it, and had a little chuckle.



 woah I mean that's just fucking hillarious!

As my mum has always said, better the devil you know. 

So whilst you are busy slapping eachother's backs and feeling proud, I conclude, there's only one thing worse than someone who truly believes that kind of claptrap, and that's someone who believes it's funny to pretend you do. 

Once again, random words like 'flange' salute you, you must be very proud, an olympic gold performance, you are honoured that certain things don't touch you and therefore mean no more than a trolling-ha-de-ha-ha-joke to you. Nice, super, cracking, and bully's special prize........Fail!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 16, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Well because she is going to onto a show in another country, which will presumably have people speaking in a foreign language. This will be tough on her because she is not massively proficient in her first language, never mind another. It will be hard for her


The educated classes in India speak English.  I get a bit of a vague impression that there can be a bit of snob value attached to it.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 16, 2008)

Me and Jade (and several thousand other people) were stranded at heathrow for hours on thursday night while there was some problem with check ins.

At first I was a bit star struck to be seeing her walking about but then later on I felt a bit wrong for even giving a shit.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 16, 2008)

Shippou-Chan said:


> what next?  garry glitter presents all new minipops?



this is actually sounding like a better and better idea


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 17, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I didn't even read it cos it was too long.
> 
> I did notice 'cuntry' though as I skimmed past it, and had a little chuckle.



And me.....


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 18, 2008)

they went into the house last night.
i was watching it on and off while actually watching man utd/newcastle.

havent seen jade on it yet but it will be interesting because the indians seem to be a well educated, polite bunch who speak lots of hindi.
I can see Jade being well out of her depth in no time at all.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 18, 2008)

Shippou-Chan said:


> what next/  garry glitter presents all new minipops?



Jeez don't give them ideas


----------



## fogbat (Aug 18, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> woah I mean that's just fucking hillarious!
> 
> As my mum has always said, better the devil you know.
> 
> ...





At least Cid's trolling was readable


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 18, 2008)

fogbat said:


> At least Cid's trolling was readable



Oh look fogbat wants to start a row with me?

Slow day?


----------



## fogbat (Aug 18, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh look fogbat wants to start a row with me?
> 
> Slow day?





Sorry.


----------



## Geri (Aug 19, 2008)

Apparently Jade has left the house after being told she has cervical cancer.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Brother-star-Jade-Goody-cancer--told-TV.html


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 19, 2008)

I can't believe I just read a Daily Mail article! 



I think I need to go and wash my eyes.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 19, 2008)

Jade's PR team shoot......





> Jade agreed to appear on the Indian show in a bid to repair her reputation following accusations she racially abused Bollywood star Shilpa





> Devastated: Jade Goody in the diary room reacting to the news that she has cervical cancer on the Indian version of Big Brother


They score.......


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 19, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> I can't believe I just read a Daily Mail article!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need to go and wash my eyes.


----------



## Zachor (Aug 19, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> Jeez don't give them ideas



Yup Gary Glitters Minipops.  To be followed by David Irvings History of Multiculturalism.






<adds:  I quite fancy Jade.  I wouldnt say no IYKWIM>


----------



## Kanda (Aug 19, 2008)

Only on Urban would you get insensitivity to some schleb having cancer. 

Fucking sick.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 19, 2008)

I think you miss the point there Kanda....Surely the insensitivity lies in the fact they told her in the diary room of Indian BB. It was probably transmitted as well. That's sick.


----------



## cesare (Aug 19, 2008)

That article says she's had a few cancer scares, I didn't realise that. Hopefully it's pinned down now and treatable.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 19, 2008)

It wasn't transmitted. As stated in most news articles on the matter. It has been reported that it won't be either.

What the fuck are they supposed to do? Wait till she comes out? Or tell her privately in the diary room. 

Cliffords a cunt I admit. But poor fucking girl finding out she got cervical cancer like that.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 19, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Cliffords a cunt I admit. But poor fucking girl finding out she got cervical cancer like that.


 Yes I agree with you there, was really my point....just not that folk were pointing and laughing at the fact...Well not me anyway.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 19, 2008)

So, how is Jade 'Jellied eels, pie n mash' getting on then?


----------



## Kanda (Aug 19, 2008)

goldenecitrone said:


> So, how is Jade 'Jellied eels, pie n mash' getting on then?



Why don't you read the previous 2 posts?? 

Back to that... I don't think Clifford would PR stunt this, would the consultant actually be able to tell him  (Patient/Doctor confidentiality?) or just request that he was allowed to get in contact with her??


----------



## Miss Potter (Aug 19, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Why don't you read the previous 2 posts??
> 
> Back to that... I don't think Clifford would PR stunt this, would the consultant actually be able to tell him  (Patient/Doctor confidentiality?) or just request that he was allowed to get in contact with her??



apparently she spoke to her consultant on the telephone in the diary room


----------



## pk (Aug 19, 2008)

See I'm confused.

Technically she's middle class now, posh school for kids, luxury holidays, 4x4 gasguzzlers.

So surely there should be more scorn poured upon her in her time of tragedy, a bit like the way the McCann family were villified?

Cancer of the kebab, and announced in the Indian BB house.

You couldn't make it up, but I bet some cunt did.

Either its lies, or she knew before.

Either way I still don't want to see the Jade PR Team profit from this.

Plenty of people in India far more deserving of pity than this manipulative little shit.


----------



## selamlar (Aug 19, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Back to that... I don't think Clifford would PR stunt this, would the consultant actually be able to tell him  (Patient/Doctor confidentiality?) or just request that he was allowed to get in contact with her??




Dunno about the actual mechanics of how it could be done, but I reckon Clifford would PR _anything._


----------



## Kanda (Aug 19, 2008)

So it's ok to get cancer if you're middle class.

o..k


----------



## pk (Aug 19, 2008)

Kanda said:


> So it's ok to get cancer if you're middle class.
> 
> o..k



No Kanda, you're missing the point.

She's no longer salt of the earth working class, so its OK to treat her with the same contempt as the McCann family. 

Your right-on political credentials and statutory rights will not be affected.


----------



## cesare (Aug 19, 2008)

It doesn't really matter what class she is, contracting cervical cancer is awful. Hopefully it's in its early stages.

I take your point that she must have had the tests before she went to the House pk, but likely she's been having a range of tests for some time after the other cancer scares that she's had.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 19, 2008)

cesare said:


> It doesn't really matter what class she is, contracting cervical cancer is awful. Hopefully it's in its early stages.
> 
> I take your point that she must have had the tests before she went to the House pk, but likely she's been having a range of tests for some time after the other cancer scares that she's had.



^^ This

I don't have any right on or political credentials PK, thought you would have realised that by now


----------



## Flashman (Aug 19, 2008)

Cancer doesn't discriminate, even horrible bastards get it.

From the sounds of it she's been regularly tested so hopefully they have detected it quite early, she should be fine.


----------



## pk (Aug 19, 2008)

Kanda said:


> ^^ This
> 
> I don't have any right on or political credentials PK, thought you would have realised that by now



No, I know you're sound, but there are plenty of arseholes on here who buy into that shit.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 19, 2008)

pk said:


> No Kanda, you're missing the point.
> 
> She's no longer salt of the earth working class, so its OK to treat her with the same contempt as the McCann family.
> 
> Your right-on political credentials and statutory rights will not be affected.



So as long as she's working class you can't dislike her/the way she plays the media game?

Some of us didn't treat the McCann family with contempt.

Maybe some of realise that it's absolutely pointless projecting ridiculously disproportionate levels of hate unto others for such subjective reasons.


----------



## pk (Aug 19, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> So as long as she's working class you can't dislike her/the way she plays the media game?



Only a matter of time before a tearful appearance on Richard and Judy, and a spread in Hello devoted to her cancerous kebab.



> Some of us didn't treat the McCann family with contempt.



Plenty did.



> Maybe some of realise that it's absolutely pointless projecting ridiculously disproportionate levels of hate unto others for such subjective reasons.



I'm not about to pity the silly cow, not when the price of her hairdo could feed the rest of the BB contestants for a year.

Fuck her, and fuck Max Clifford's cancer of the cock.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 19, 2008)

pk said:


> Only a matter of time before a tearful appearance on Richard and Judy, and a spread in Hello devoted to her cancerous kebab.


 Yeah I know, my point to you was why hate on the basis of class. It's too simplistic a reason and full of flaws as an argument.




> Plenty did.


 I know that too. A waste of energy IMO.





> I'm not about to pity the silly cow, not when the price of her hairdo could feed the rest of the BB contestants for a year.
> 
> Fuck her, and fuck Max Clifford's cancer of the cock.



Although I understand the point you are trying to make here a few things...

Not all Indians are poor....

Cancer is not funny, regardless of who gets it.

As much as I acknowledge the media machine is moral-less and merciless, spewing out hate and ridiculous stereotypes abut the financial status of Indian BB contestants completely undermines your arguments.


----------



## pk (Aug 19, 2008)

Great film of Jade tripping up as she enters the Indian BB house...


As for "spewing out hate and stereotypes" - get a grip FFS.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 19, 2008)

pk said:


> ]
> 
> As for "spewing out hate and stereotypes" - get a grip FFS.


I refer you to your earlier post....


pk said:


> I'm not about to pity the silly cow, not when the price of her hairdo could feed the rest of the BB contestants for a year.
> 
> Fuck her, and fuck Max Clifford's cancer of the cock.


It's the way it reads mate, seriously.


----------



## pk (Aug 19, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> I refer you to your earlier post....
> 
> It's the way it reads mate, seriously.



I just think she'd use any excuse to get into the public eye - up to and including a cancer scare.


----------



## selamlar (Aug 19, 2008)

pk said:


> I just think she'd use any excuse to get into the public eye - up to and including a cancer scare.



Third one, apparently.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 19, 2008)

pk said:


> I just think she'd use any excuse to get into the public eye - up to and including a cancer scare.



See I kinda of agree with you there, although I imagine her pr advisers are the ones making the decisions really. Nature of the beast apparently.

My earlier point was about what you posted/how you posted it .


----------



## zoooo (Aug 19, 2008)

I should think the very last thing on Jade's mind at the moment is publicity or the public's view of her.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 19, 2008)

Holy shit!  They filmed telling her and it's going to be broadcast!!  That's insane!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 19, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Holy shit!  They filmed telling her and it's going to be broadcast!!  That's insane!


Not according to Kanda's sources.



Kanda said:


> It wasn't transmitted. As stated in most news articles on the matter. It has been reported that it won't be either.
> 
> What the fuck are they supposed to do? Wait till she comes out? Or tell her privately in the diary room.
> (


----------



## g force (Aug 19, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I should think the very last thing on Jade's mind at the moment is publicity or the public's view of her.



Really? Compare and contrast this with Christina Applegate have a double mastectomy and using that as a way to publicise the need for regular mammograms. Dignified, no PR manager calling every paper he can find.

I suspect much of it is down to that odious wanker Clifford but then she should choose her advisors carefully. That I fear is due to her being desperate to remain in the public eye and CLifford feeding her ego.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, I'm not talking about her PR, I'm talking about her.

I'm not even saying that in a few weeks she might not think of some cynical way to use it.

I'm just saying right now, she couldn't care less what we think of her or what we're saying.


----------



## stanie (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:


> What have either to do with the fact that she can barely speak English?
> 
> It's doomed PR. As she can barely speak English.
> 
> ...



yeah, me too


----------



## Looby (Aug 19, 2008)

pk said:


> I just think she'd use any excuse to get into the public eye - up to and including a cancer scare.



Ffs, a young woman with 2 small children has cancer and still you cunts can't leave her alone. Grow up ffs. 



Sadken said:


> Holy shit!  They filmed telling her and it's going to be broadcast!!  That's insane!



They aren't showing it.


----------



## cesare (Aug 19, 2008)

stanie said:


> yeah, me too



Who knows, you might still get your wish.


----------



## pk (Aug 19, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Ffs, a young woman with 2 small children has cancer and still you cunts can't leave her alone. Grow up ffs.



Hey, she can get the fuck off my TV and newspapers, then I'll leave her alone!

If she wants to ride that PR cash donkey then she has to accept the shit that goes with it.

Does any of this matter that much to you?


----------



## Looby (Aug 19, 2008)

pk said:


> Hey, she can get the fuck off my TV and newspapers, then I'll leave her alone!
> 
> If she wants to ride that PR cash donkey then she has to accept the shit that goes with it.
> 
> Does any of this matter that much to you?



It just bothers me that people think celebrities are fair game even when they are seriously ill.


----------



## Utopia (Aug 20, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> It just bothers me that people think celebrities are fair game even when they are seriously ill.



Yeah me too! , anyway....i'm interested to hear your thoughts on poor Gary Glitter, 1000's of miles from home, he's getting on a bit, released from prison in a foreign country & he's had a heart attack bless him........does your sympathy stretch to him too?


----------

